# DDR3 in DDR2 Slot



## Jarafi (8. September 2009)

Hallo,
Meine Frage ist ob man DDR3 Module in DDR2 Slots stekcken kann, ich weis is ne doofe frage aber bitte resit mir nicht den kopf ab


----------



## hyperionical (8. September 2009)

Probiers, die Einkerbung wirds schon verhindern.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (8. September 2009)

Versuch es bitte nicht 

Mit entsprechender Kraft passt alles.
Da die Kerbe leicht versetzt ist, ist es schwierig, aber nicht gänzlich unmöglich!


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (8. September 2009)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Meine Frage ist ob man DDR3 Module in DDR2 Slots stekcken kann, ich weis is ne doofe frage aber bitte resit mir nicht den kopf ab


Sorry, aber mein ersten gedanke war:  

BTT: Nein es geht nicht. Wie gesagt ist Kontakt Ordnung anders angelegt.


----------



## Jarafi (8. September 2009)

alles klar danke  , und das man mit gewalt beim pc schrauben nichts machen sollte weis ich, ich mach das seit 10 jahren 

So habt ihr wenigstens was zum lachen , ich dachte nur weil ja AM" /Am3 hätte ja sein können das e smit Ram auch geht


----------



## -NTB- (8. September 2009)

selbst wenn er dann steckt wirds net funzen


----------



## Tom3004 (8. September 2009)

Weshalbt heißt es wohl DDR 2 und DDR 3 ? 
Bei der PS 3 könnte man bei der 2. Version und folgende auch keine PS 2 Games mehr zocken...


----------



## Herbboy (8. September 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Weshalbt heißt es wohl DDR 2 und DDR 3 ?


 das allein hat doch objektiv betrachtet rein gar nix zu sagen. die zahl könnte ja nur für die "interne" technik oder die geschwindigkeit stehen. Zb ein quadcore braucht ja auch kein "quadboard", sondern geht auf den gleichen boards, auf denen dualcores laufen - solang der sockel halt passt. man könnte ja zB auch denken, das DDR sei quasi der "sockel" und die zahl nur die generation... 




> Bei der PS 3 könnte man bei der 2. Version und folgende auch keine PS 2 Games mehr zocken...


 ganz schlechtes bespiel, denn mit der 1. version ging es ja schließlich - OBWOHL auch die erste version der PS3 *tada* "PS3" hieß und nicht "PS2 V3.0" oder so 


wer schonmal mit RAM-aufrüstung zu tun hatte, für den is die frage vielleicht "doof", aber das is ne reine wissensfrage und keine frage der logik (außer man kennt die techn details GENAU...)


----------



## kmf (8. September 2009)

Mit Gewalt gehts.


----------



## derLordselbst (8. September 2009)

Sowohl DDR 2 - RAM als auch DDR 3 - RAM haben gleich viel Kontakte (240). Aber die komplette Beschaltung ist unterschiedlich. DDr 3 - RAM ist auch für niedrigere Spannungen ausgelegt.

Daher gibt es eine Einkerbung, um einen versehentlichen Einbau des falschen RAMs unmöglich zu machen.

Richtig dumm ist Deine Frage übrigens nicht, dumm wäre es, hier nachdem Zurechtfeilen der RAM-Kerbe zu fragen, warum dein Rechner nicht damit hochläuft.^^


----------



## troppa (8. September 2009)

-NTB- schrieb:


> selbst wenn er dann steckt wirds net funzen



Aber funken!


----------



## darkfabel (9. September 2009)

und wie sieht es anders herum aus habe ein mobo gewonnen aber dieses hat DDR3 kann ich dort denn DDR 2 einbauen wenn es nicht geht brauche ich nen neuen arbeitsspeicher


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (9. September 2009)

DDR1/2/3 sind elektrisch und mechanisch nicht kompatibel zueinander - egal bei welchem Mainbooard. 

Selbst bei den wenigen Mainboards mit Steckplätzen für DDR2- und DDR3-Module passen die DDR2-Module nur in Steckplätze für DDR2-RAM und die DDR3-Sticks in DDR3-Slots. Das gleichzeitige Verwenden von DDR2- und DDR3-RAM ist aber auch bei richtiger Zuordnung der Steckplätze nicht möglich.


----------

